# Sheep abuse



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

My youngest is such a clown! Now she thinks the ewe is her own private pony and rides on top of her.









And of course monkey see, monkey do.









I apparently take good photos of my thumb also 

Poor ewe is getting shaved this weekend, I imagine those hooves are going to hurt without all that hair.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: Too cute! I have kids that have been hopping on my llamas and getting a free ride. :doh:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What breed is that sheep?  It's super cute.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is a riot. I have a kid who loves to ride on 
her Mama. 
I have yet to be out there with a camera 
at the right time.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> What breed is that sheep?  It's super cute.


It's a couple Navajo Churro Sheep that I adopted from a rescuer. I call them the beehive gals. It's Momma and her daughter. They both let the goats chew on their hair and crawl all over them. Per the women who first rescued them, they use the wool to actually make the rugs and blankets. I've not looked that up to see if it's true but they do have very nice wool.

Unfortunately trying to shear with a hand shearer I messed up the daughters wool. I just got an electric shearer and now going to try and get them clipped for summer.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Super cute!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... permPage=1

We have a doeling that likes to "surf" on one of our katahdin ewes. The best part is when the ewe is at the hay feeder and Lily is on her back eating out of the top.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Mon Reve Farm said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=183608155090431&set=a.146363162148264.29082.138452672939313&type=3&permPage=1#!/photo.php?fbid=202498816534698&set=a.146363162148264.29082.138452672939313&type=3&permPage=1
> 
> We have a doeling that likes to "surf" on one of our katahdin ewes. The best part is when the ewe is at the hay feeder and Lily is on her back eating out of the top.


AWW too cute! So goats really do think sheep are their horses?


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Aww, that's so cute! Maybe you could leave a bit off fleece on the sheep as a saddle for the kids?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww... :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Too cute! :laugh:


----------

